

YouTube Future-proofing: 4K Support - manvsmachine
http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/09/youtube-moves-solidly-into-the-future-by-supporting-4k-content/

======
rudefox
Sounds like a really good idea however who got the screens to support that
much resolution?

